# Job for someone new to Australia



## hopedieslast (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've got a question ...
So me and my family are coming to Australia by the end of next month, I am 18. and I come from a high risk country .. We are coming on a 309 visa.

My question is. When I get there, how difficult will it be for me to find a job ?

Someone has told me that there is some kind of an apprentice job ... You get to go to school maybe 2 days in a week and the other 3 days (sometimes 4)
you go working with the man who is a professional in that area of job you choose ...
It may be a wrong information .. but anyway ... the main question is, how difficult will it be ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

This is a how long is a piece of string question. Nobody knows as it depends alot on the job market where you will live, some are harder than others. 

Check out seek.com.au for jobs where you will be living.

Also yes there are apprenticeships but you will need to look into them as they may only employ oz citizens and permanent residents but you will need to see. Alot will depend on the study requirements as in if the fees are more for a temporary resident they will not employ a temporary resident.

It really depends on where the study is undertaken. Best to find some and ask. Got nothing to lose


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Your friend probably is talking about trade apprenticeship. Just to give you some idea, see the link below, other states have their respective training programs.

The Department of Training and Workforce Development - ApprentiCentre - Apprenticeship opportunities

I think nobody can give you a solid answer to questions like "how hard it is to get a job?" or "how long it gonna take to get a job?" and etc.

Good luck.


----------



## hopedieslast (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you very much ! Both of you !


----------



## cvsaviour (Mar 26, 2014)

Make sure you have a resume suited to the Australian job market.


----------



## caitlin (Apr 1, 2014)

hopedieslast said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a question ...
> So me and my family are coming to Australia by the end of next month, I am 18. and I come from a high risk country .. We are coming on a 309 visa.
> 
> My question is. When I get there, how difficult will it be for me to find a job ?
> ...


I don't know if you've already found something in Australia or where you are located but I just found out it is possible to get an apprenticeship in NSW under a subclass 309 visa. Not sure about other states (I know you can't in Vic)

I found the following:

(Apprenticeship and traineeship applications - Approval Requirements)
"2. Eligibility Criteria

2.1 Citizenship and residency status
A person is eligible to be approved as an apprentice or trainee in NSW if they are:

an Australian citizen, or
a foreign national with permanent residency, or
a New Zealand passport holder who has been resident in Australia for more than six months, or
*a person who holds a temporary visa of a sub-category that is identified by State Training Services as being eligible, providing that that the visa is valid beyond the nominal term of the training contract*"

http://www.training.nsw.gov.au/forms_documents/aac/eligibility.pdf


----------



## davejochow (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi

It is very hard to get a student visa for tafe for a high risk country. My brother inlaw from Bangladesh is in the same situation. It comes down to category numbers. If your country is 3 or a 4, you will get rejected What i suggest doing is applying for a student visa at a university. You will need 6-12months tuition in advance which means you need $15,000us to show the government that you have the money to study. It is very hard to migrant via student route if you have little access to cash. Also look into a 402 visa.


----------

